# Fresh Picked Jimmy's for crab cakes (oh and a 3" thick cowboy ribeye)



## zippy12 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## bauchjw (Oct 14, 2021)

Great looking Chow Zippy! Perfect looking plate. I’ll be down for leftovers in a few hours! Some quick questions: Did you do the crab cakes and hollandaise from scratch? I do hollondaise from the packet and believe it’s pretty good, but would like to try from scratch. I’ve never done crab cakes, but now that I live in VA, I feel obligated to try! Would appreciate a recommended recipe if you have one!


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 14, 2021)

Dang you are eating good in the neighborhood


----------



## zippy12 (Oct 14, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Great looking Chow Zippy! Perfect looking plate. I’ll be down for leftovers in a few hours! Some quick questions: Did you do the crab cakes and hollandaise from scratch? I do hollondaise from the packet and believe it’s pretty good, but would like to try from scratch. I’ve never done crab cakes, but now that I live in VA, I feel obligated to try! Would appreciate a recommended recipe if you have one!



No that was  apackage hollandaise....  and thanks for the comments!

I will dig up the recipe and send it to you


----------



## zippy12 (Oct 14, 2021)

thanks *

 flatbroke
*


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 14, 2021)

Looks awesome! But what is a jimmy?


----------



## zippy12 (Oct 14, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Looks awesome! But what is a jimmy?


jimmy is a male crab and they are reated by size... glad you liked it!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## 912smoker (Oct 14, 2021)

That's a fine looking surf n turf right there .
Looks mighty tasty Zip !


----------



## zippy12 (Oct 14, 2021)

thanks *
9
 912smoker
*


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 14, 2021)

BIG Like. Looks delicious zippy!


----------



## zippy12 (Oct 14, 2021)

thanks *

 smokin peachey
 get to feeling better!*


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 14, 2021)

That’s an epic meal for sure. It would be hard to beat a thick ribeye and fresh crab cakes.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 14, 2021)

Jimmy is a new term to me.
When I lived in Puget Sound it was only male and get out the shell gauge to keep it legal.
The females went back in the water.
Is there a east coast limit on female?

Excellent surf and turf.  Not an asparagus fan, but hollandaise is a favorite sauce for me.
I would drizzle over the crab cake & steak.


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Oct 15, 2021)

Great lookin' grub! Nothing beats the freshness of seafood you catch or otherwise harvest personally.

Jimmy's is a new term to me. Growing up along the South Texas Cosstal Bend in Corpus Christi, I spent many an evening as a youngster with chicken necks & blue crabs but I was never culinarily adventurous enough to make crab cakes - we just boiled 'em with appropriate seeasonings and ate 'em along with what became to popularly be called u-peel-em shrimp.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 15, 2021)

Nice meal for sure. Been years since we picked freshly steamed Crabs...JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 15, 2021)

Zippy, picking out blue crabs is a lot of work, but the prize earned at the end is phenomenal. Can't beat fresh crab cakes. The steak look great, as well...


----------



## zippy12 (Oct 15, 2021)

*

 jcam222
 Thanks



 Fueling Around
 - Thanks...  Not sure on female blue crabs I only get males



 Mr. Zorg
 Thanks



 chef jimmyj
 Thanks



 GonnaSmoke
 Thanks ...  This east coast location has blue crabs in every market*


----------



## mr_whipple (Oct 15, 2021)

I was stationed in Maryland in the late 80's and oh boy did this michigan kid take to blue crabs with a vengeance. That's where I learned the term Jimmies. Back then a bushel of No. 1's was about $20 if I recall correctly, but they were so plentiful then we would go crabbing whenever we felt like it, and filling a cooler was quite easy... no reason to buy them. Good memories.  Haven't been crabbing around here in years. Maybe something to do next year.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Oct 15, 2021)

Nice looking meal Zip


----------



## zippy12 (Oct 15, 2021)

*mr_whipple - nice!

Kevin DeShazo - Thanks*


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2021)

That’s a fine looking meal!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 15, 2021)

Love char on ribeye.  Crab cakes look divine.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Oct 15, 2021)

Crab cakes look Amazing!


----------

